# Does your wife ever turn you off or gross you out?



## missymrs80 (Aug 5, 2012)

Are there ever times where your wife turns you off and you find her unattractive even though you are attracted to her for the most part? Be honest please! I know this is prob different for everyone.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

Well damn, I was going to answer until the part where it says, "even though you are attracted to her for the most part"


----------



## missymrs80 (Aug 5, 2012)

gbrad said:


> Well damn, I was going to answer until the part where it says, "even though you are attracted to her for the most part"


No answer anyway!


----------



## roostr (Oct 20, 2012)

To be totally honest? No never, not once have I thought of my wife in that respect.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

missymrs80 said:


> No answer anyway!


huh


----------



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

Punctuation needs to be taught in schools again.


----------



## homebuilder (Aug 25, 2012)

not physically but sometimes her attitudes sux


----------



## missymrs80 (Aug 5, 2012)

I dont get why this thread was moved but not the one about the woman being shocked by her ex's weight.

I meant turned off seually.


----------



## homebuilder (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm talking sexually I've left the room because of a crappy attitude
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fvstringpicker (Mar 11, 2012)

Regardless of what folks admit to, sooner or later there are going to be some actions, functions, and behaviors that the spouse doesn't find particularly sexy.


----------



## roostr (Oct 20, 2012)

missymrs80 said:


> I dont get why this thread was moved but not the one about the woman being shocked by her ex's weight.
> 
> I meant turned off seually.


even sexually I never find mine unattractive, even at her worst she makes me drool. lol


----------



## missymrs80 (Aug 5, 2012)

moco82 said:


> Punctuation needs to be taught in schools again.


Answer the question anyway. Better?

I have a Master's degree....and on a forum like this where i am using my ipad, i am not too worried about punctuation. 

Moco, i didn't realize punctuation isn't taught in schools anymore!!!! :rofl:


----------



## missymrs80 (Aug 5, 2012)

gbrad said:


> huh


Really? Come on.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

roostr said:


> even sexually I never find mine unattractive, even at her worst she makes me drool. lol


Awwww......








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cre8ify (Feb 1, 2012)

When my wife is on an emotional tirade and turning our home into a venomous pit...attractive, not so much. Unfortunately, that is more often than I'd like and I am decidedly low drama.


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

I am very attracted to my wife, but yeah, at times I'm turned off. If I pick apart specific parts of her that I don't find attractive, I might get turned off. A bigger thing is if she's being overly disrespectful to me and/or the kids. I don't care how hot she looks at the time...I just look at her with disgust.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm easily turned off by a few words. Or by any amount of disinterest. Or by laughing at my attempt at seduction. She doesn't really do anything physically that turns me off though. Maybe when she's sick and hacking away.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

My husband would say mood and attitude.


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

Hey, what about me? Can't the wives chime in about their significant others?


----------



## AsTheStoryGoes (Oct 10, 2012)

Yeah my husband would probably say mood and attitude..at least that's what he tells me anyway..

Are guys turned off when their wives fart on them?? Just curious... I mean, if I have to put up with my husband doing the same to me, it's fair game, right?


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

AsTheStoryGoes said:


> Yeah my husband would probably say mood and attitude..at least that's what he tells me anyway..
> 
> Are guys turned off when their wives fart on them?? Just curious... I mean, if I have to put up with my husband doing the same to me, it's fair game, right?


Well she doesn't. But if she did, say, while I was down on her then ya it would turn me off.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

AsTheStoryGoes said:


> Yeah my husband would probably say mood and attitude..at least that's what he tells me anyway..
> 
> Are guys turned off when their wives fart on them?? Just curious... I mean, if I have to put up with my husband doing the same to me, it's fair game, right?


"on them"? Yeah that would be a turn off... Though I'm sure there is some guy out there who likes it.

As for flatulence, my ex really grossed me out a lot, I've worked with many really disgusting guys with rotten bowels who liked to torture their coworkers... They got nothing on her, she also refused to close the door. There, I said it.


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

yeah... its not very sexy when you complain about your day as you are riding me...turns me RIGHT OFF!!


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

Lon said:


> "on them"? Yeah that would be a turn off... Though I'm sure there is some guy out there who likes it.
> 
> As for flatulence, my ex really grossed me out a lot, I've worked with many really disgusting guys with rotten bowels who liked to torture their coworkers... They got nothing on her, she also refused to close the door. There, I said it.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi geek, nice to see you here (well not on this particular thread I mean!)


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

Hey bud...I've been away for far too long..


----------



## C3156 (Jun 13, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> I'm easily turned off by a few words. Or by any amount of disinterest. Or by laughing at my attempt at seduction. She doesn't really do anything physically that turns me off though. Maybe when she's sick and hacking away.


This :lol:

Sorry ladies, not all of us men have a raging hard on for you when you are being a bi$ch.


----------



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

missymrs80 said:


> Answer the question anyway. Better?.... Moco, i didn't realize punctuation isn't taught in schools anymore!!!! :rofl:


Glad to see you're a good sport, Missy! Judging by the emails I receive at work every day, punctuation hasn't been taught in the last 40 years. And those who majored in anything but English had to sign an oath disowning punctuation. (I had a manager whose emails I had to read several times over, and often ask for clarification, because the placement of punctuation would change the actual technical outcome.)

Of course, there are mental and physical hang-ups people get every once in a while. Punctuation wouldn't do it, but something that would momentarily make you think "What am I doing with such a slob?" Or you catch yourself thinking that, if you saw this person in her current physical shape at a party back when you were young and scrupulous, you wouldn't approach her. 

We're talking about temporary black-outs, not something that's permanently in the back of your head, nagging you every other day.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I believe in keeping a little mystery. I will never pass gas in front of a significant other, will always shut the bathroom door when using it. I will not do personal grooming such as private trimming, plucking, color my hair, trim toenails, put on a facial, wax my brows or lip, etc. in front of him. 

I will brush teeth, floss, put on makeup and dry/style my hair in his presence, of course.

My ex used to gross me out with farting on purpose and laugh about it. But the worst was spitting. Blech. He had a virus that paralyzed his vocal cords for a bit (blissful) which made him constantly clear his throat, sniff snot down and hock it out. But even when he got his voice back he continued to do that. It gagged me just to hear that. No WAY did I want to kiss the guy after he basically had snot flying past his tongue. Clear your throat, take a sip of water. Blow your nose. The two mucouses need never come out that way unless you have a cold and tons of congestion, in which case kissing is out of the question anyway and clearing out all of the crud from head to lungs should be done in the privacy of a bathroom after a steamy shower.


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

This ^^^^


----------



## yashua (Oct 29, 2012)

It's unattractive to me when my wife is depressed,and just being *****y. When she is happy is when things go right.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> I'm easily turned off by a few words. Or by any amount of disinterest. Or by laughing at my attempt at seduction. She doesn't really do anything physically that turns me off though. Maybe when she's sick and hacking away.


Oh yeah - this. 

If I made any move or tried anything new or was receptive to something new he was doing, I would get teased "oh, you LIKE that?" and made fun of. He wanted someone who was sexual and open to new things but then would laugh at me. So then I acted cold and disinterested and only did the basics and faked it. 

Can't wait for a good relationship where we can both be relaxed, happy and open.


----------



## Kaori (Sep 18, 2012)

This question should be directed both ways, as men should know that alot of their more 'permissble' bodily functions sure are a turnoff.

My bf does the whole hacking up a lung upon waking EVERY morning and it sounds like he's puking half the time, so it's not attractive at all! He also burps loudly & pretty much constantly all evening (beer drinker) which I've gotten used to & would prefer over loud, smelly farts any day, but it's still not attractive. Oh, and he hawks lugies whenever & wherever he wants, which embarrasses me when we're out in public for sure. These are all things that I do not do as a lady, yet are acceptable for men & I'll never understand why.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Couple complaints about the nasal clearing episodes... That's me every morning, especially since I had my Sinus surgery, vast amounts of mucous coming out the nostrils and going down the back of the throat. Only way to get relief is to clear it which requires blowing, hoarking, and all kinds of loud horrible noises. Any time I have to do this around company I try to make sure to do it in bathroom, but still I'm sure they can hear it all.


----------



## Memento (Aug 23, 2012)

moco82 said:


> Punctuation needs to be taught in schools again.


I don't think that anyone comes here for grammar and/or spelling lessons.


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

Not bathing for days. That's my pet peave.


----------



## Memento (Aug 23, 2012)

My husband had a weird habit of right after taking a shower and putting some nice clothes, doing some yard work. By the time he was finished and ready to go, he would be a complete mess. That and keeping me waiting every time, really bugged me!! 
Thankfully, things have changed though.


----------



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

Memento said:


> I don't think that anyone comes here for grammar and/or spelling lessons.


The problem was that Gbrad wasn't sure what he was being asked. Grammar exists to ease and standardize communication. Given that there are many people here from various backgrounds and different levels of English fluency, grammar doesn't have to be perfect, but it should be good enough to minimize ambiguity.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Lon said:


> Couple complaints about the nasal clearing episodes... That's me every morning, especially since I had my Sinus surgery, vast amounts of mucous coming out the nostrils and going down the back of the throat. Only way to get relief is to clear it which requires blowing, hoarking, and all kinds of loud horrible noises. Any time I have to do this around company I try to make sure to do it in bathroom, but still I'm sure they can hear it all.


See, you're being considerate about it and have a medical reason. And I assume you brush your teeth and/or use mouthwash after. Ex did this ALL DAY. In the kitchen sink (thank goodness he'd rinse it) out the car window (the WORST and embarrassing) and into trash cans all throughout the house. Blech.


----------



## Jane_Doe (Aug 9, 2012)

H and I are comfortable with pretty much everything and I don't think there's anything I could do that would officially turn him off. Once he put his face right in between my butt cheeks and I was laughing but telling him to get off me (because I really had to fart) and he didn't move, so I farted like right in his eye. He pantomimed a horrible death but I really don't think it bothered him. So many men would have divorced me for that lol.


----------



## AsTheStoryGoes (Oct 10, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Well she doesn't. But if she did, say, while I was down on her then ya it would turn me off.


And that would probably embarrass the **** out of her..no pun intended.


----------



## homebuilder (Aug 25, 2012)

Fart is a Fart. I've done it to her, her to me it's pretty funny actually especially when you pull the cover over her head LOL I mean I'll lick every inch of her body, what's a little poot.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Did he get pinkeye?


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Jane_Doe said:


> H and I are comfortable with pretty much everything and I don't think there's anything I could do that would officially turn him off. Once he put his face right in between my butt cheeks and I was laughing but telling him to get off me (because I really had to fart) and he didn't move, so I farted like right in his eye. He pantomimed a horrible death but I really don't think it bothered him. So many men would have divorced me for that lol.


This sounds like my husband and I. Neither of us are easily grossed out, but we also don't purposefully test those limits either. lol. If it happens, it happens. I'm not afraid to fart in front of my husband and I'm not going to be holding it in, giving myself stomach pain just to be more lady like. We've both seen each other at our 'worst' and he still finds me incredibly attractive. He never seems to mind if I do something 'gross'.


----------



## missymrs80 (Aug 5, 2012)

:sleeping::sleeping::sleeping:


moco82 said:


> The problem was that Gbrad wasn't sure what he was being asked. Grammar exists to ease and standardize communication. Given that there are many people here from various backgrounds and different levels of English fluency, grammar doesn't have to be perfect, but it should be good enough to minimize ambiguity.


----------



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

missymrs80 said:


> :sleeping::sleeping::sleeping:


Nothing intrinsically wrong with this attitude either, but it never hurt to be considerate.


----------



## Sincererlytrying (Oct 31, 2012)

Turns me off with bad attitude, anger, poorly fitting blue jeans and other bad fitting clothes.


----------



## Juicer (May 2, 2012)

Well, sometimes when she sulks. She hasn't done that lately, but that really annoys me. 

The biggest turn off:
When we wake up in the morning, and she turns over to kiss me. Your breath doesn't smell as fresh and sexy as it did after going 8 hours of not brushing your teeth. And there is a reason we both have a can of altoids next to us...
She usually remembers, but when she doesn't...oh boy...that will wake me up.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

After reading about all of the complaints about what turns people off about their spouse, I feel so blessed to be with my husband. I love that neither one of us gets grossed out easily. :smthumbup: Morning breath and all, I love him to death.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Lon said:


> she also refused to close the door. There, I said it.




WHY?! Why am I hearing of so many women who do this? It is NOT sexy. Call me immature but I'd rather not have my man exposed to my bodily functions.Yes everyone does it but that's no reason to have the door open for any of your potty breaks.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

ScarletBegonias said:


> WHY?! Why am I hearing of so many women who do this? It is NOT sexy. Call me immature but I'd rather not have my man exposed to my bodily functions.Yes everyone does it but that's no reason to have the door open for any of your potty breaks.


It's not the sight of a lady on the potty that is disturbing (in fact it "looks" cute), it's the unavoidable smells and sounds that a man shouldn't ever really know his W is capable of making that is so wrong, lol.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

ScarletBegonias said:


> WHY?! Why am I hearing of so many women who do this? It is NOT sexy. Call me immature but I'd rather not have my man exposed to my bodily functions.Yes everyone does it but that's no reason to have the door open for any of your potty breaks.


:rofl:


----------



## farside (Oct 27, 2012)

missymrs80 said:


> Are there ever times where your wife turns you off and you find her unattractive even though you are attracted to her for the most part? Be honest please! I know this is prob different for everyone.


I have lived with her for 9 years and spend virtually every minute I am not working with her. Of course it happens.


----------



## Jane_Doe (Aug 9, 2012)

Anonymous07 said:


> ... I'm not going to be holding it in, giving myself stomach pain just to be more lady like.


Haha this reminds me of the story of my friend and her (now) husband when they first started living together. He sat her down and had a serious talk about his stomach aches and let her know he couldn't hold his farts in around her any more lol.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

All she has to do is to wear her stinky face mask and it's off to the man cave I go

Not that I have anything against it (it's good for her), but meh lol


----------



## Jeapordy (Aug 12, 2012)

Its a major turn off if my wife:
-is *****y
-won't take any ownership in improving our sex life
-hates talking about of a sex act that she loved doing the last time she was horny
-says she wants to please me sexually, but then says she can't do any of the things I like because she doesn't like them


----------



## Ten_year_hubby (Jun 24, 2010)

Any of these things in bed: flippant disrespect, man bashing, complaining about work or neighbors or friends, humiliating criticism, these are all a turn off even though the woman herself is drop dead gorgeous and totally desirable. I take it as a challenge to maintain my attraction in spite of her off-putting behavior but sometimes if I'm really tired or annoyed from my day I just pretend she's not there and conk out


----------



## StStephen65 (Dec 13, 2011)

Rapidly developing and expanding rolls of fat. No desire (or need) to groom private area since she wears---in her words a "fatkini" i.e. swimsuit with skirt.

And of course certain moods and attitudes.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

not to many things gross me out.

but a poor or bi*chy attitude kills my desire immediatly.

pregnate women are kinda of a turn off. sorry I know some think they have a glow about then. But for me its just .......well I'll leave it at that.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

AsTheStoryGoes said:


> Are guys turned off when their wives fart on them?? Just curious... I mean, if I have to put up with my husband doing the same to me, it's fair game, right?


I find women farting to be extremely unattractive. I deal with it, because it's natural, but it's a major turn off.

And no, my wife does not fart "on" me.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

Bad attitude turns me off.


----------

